# love spell



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I need some love spell, the last batch I got was awesome in Lotion but Morphed in soap. smells Blech!! Where do you recommend getting Love spell for soap and Lotion? Thanks


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I got mine from AHRE...no issues.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I get mine from NG (Nature's Garden). No problems soaping, scent sticks at 5% and smells nice. Always been a good seller.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I got mine from AHRE also, and they have two kinds I think, I never can remember which one I've gotten


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Look at the bottle it came in...if it's the Longwyck one, it will have LW on there under the name (or near the name). I think I got the other one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

WSP's is good also..


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

I use Candle Science, tried Oregon Trails and that one smells just like the Hawaiian Punch drink.


----------

